# Airport Queue drops me positions



## James-Brazil (Jan 17, 2017)

For airport riders,

Has it happened to any of you that you are in a certain queue position, than after a while the queue heading dissapears, and when it comes back on, you lost your position and you back down on the list?

If so, have y'all figured a reason why that happens?

It's like there's nothing I can do. It happened to me before, that I'm sitting there for an hour, at number 3, time goes by, I rise to 2nd, then.. the heading dissapears, a minute later it'll come back with me in 4th, or 5th, wasting my time....

It's so annonying.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah it blows . They do nothing about it and mine is stuck at 66 cars for 40 min so I don't know what place im in


----------



## James-Brazil (Jan 17, 2017)

66 cars! Wow! What airport/city do you work at?


----------



## James-Brazil (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I didn't think about the passenger canceling it. I thought the #1 would go back to the end of the line. Well, sometimes I get a request, a minute after I looked at my phone and I was #3, I just figured it was the high volume of requests. Then the line flows faster sometimes not giving the system enough time to update and properly count you down to #1.

Do you have an idea why the queue headline sometimes disappears though? And then comes back up after a minute? When that happens I lose position. And I'm waiting longer for a request.


----------



## Harleyfxdx1 (Oct 21, 2015)

James-Brazil said:


> 66 cars! Wow! What airport/city do you work at?


At ATL - Atlanta 66 cars on select /XL is not unusual ... normal take rate seems to be about 30 per hour. To a total waste of time unless heavy rush hour traffic makes the trip north futile.


----------



## More Cowbell (May 8, 2016)

Harleyfxdx1 said:


> At ATL - Atlanta 66 cars on select /XL is not unusual ... normal take rate seems to be about 30 per hour. To a total waste of time unless heavy rush hour traffic makes the trip north futile.


I only can dream of seeing 66 cars. Houston has a daily queue of 200+


----------

